# Documents for spouse for 189



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

Can somebody get me a checklist for documents of spouse that are needed while filing 189 visa? I have not claimed points partner points.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

in similar sitn... i dont have a checklist, but i guess the below would do if not claiming partner points:-
1. passport
2. birth certificate
3. english proof
4. pcc
5. medicals
6. educational certificates(not sure if needed)
7. marriage certificate
8. form 80( not sure if needed)

this list may not be complete..but hope it helps.


----------



## dimpy01 (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't we have to add his/her employment details?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

i dont think employment details are needed unless u claim for partner points..just making a logical guess though


----------



## tom0801 (May 8, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Can anyone please confirm if i need to submit proofs of spouse employment if i am not claiming any partner points?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Documents for Spouse*

I am still looking for answer to this question..what documents to submit for dependant spouse for which I am not claiming any points ?

I don't have any certified true copies for her qualification documents or experience letters.
Can I attach color scans of her marksheets, offer letters, experience letters?

Also, I don't have her "Degree" Certificate, still not issued from her university :-(

Please help !!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

jigar87 said:


> I am still looking for answer to this question..what documents to submit for dependant spouse for which I am not claiming any points ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you are not going to claim any points from your spouse, then why would you need employment documents or qualification certificate! These documents are required if your wife obtained skills assessment.

The required Proof of English is "functional English".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

jigar87 said:


> I am still looking for answer to this question..what documents to submit for dependant spouse for which I am not claiming any points ?
> 
> I don't have any certified true copies for her qualification documents or experience letters.
> Can I attach color scans of her marksheets, offer letters, experience letters?
> ...


If you are not claiming partner points but have to show 'Proof of English', you should submit academic certificate + transcript +letter from University stating 'English as a medium of instruction'.

Since you don't have her degree certificate, why not just have her write one of the English tests to prove functional english? The target score is quite easily achievable.


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Juke said:


> If you are not claiming partner points but have to show 'Proof of English', you should submit academic certificate + transcript +letter from University stating 'English as a medium of instruction'.
> 
> Since you don't have her degree certificate, why not just have her write one of the English tests to prove functional english? The target score is quite easily achievable.


Juke, can I just ask which transcript they did the CO asked for? Is it yours for education evidence or your wife's English?


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

mimic said:


> Juke, can I just ask which transcript they did the CO asked for? Is it yours for education evidence or your wife's English?


CO requested for only wife's transcript as part of proof of English; however, I had included mine, for education, earlier on when I uploaded all documents for the application.


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Juke said:


> If you are not claiming partner points but have to show 'Proof of English', you should submit academic certificate + transcript +letter from University stating 'English as a medium of instruction'.
> 
> Since you don't have her degree certificate, why not just have her write one of the English tests to prove functional english? The target score is quite easily achievable.


@Juke, 

Thank you for your reply. 

I already have English test functional score for my wife so that should not be a problem. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am also seeking a document checklist for my spouse
but i have already got my PR
So this will be a separate subclass 309 i guess.
Any pointers?


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Juke said:


> If you are not claiming partner points but have to show 'Proof of English', you should submit academic certificate + transcript +letter from University stating 'English as a medium of instruction'.
> 
> Since you don't have her degree certificate, why not just have her write one of the English tests to prove functional english? The target score is quite easily achievable.


Do we need to include all (academic cert + transcript + letter from university)?
or Just a scanned copy of the university Degree is enough? getting a transcript and letter from university will be troublesome since my wife graduated 16 years ago from a US University.

Worse case I will have her take IELTS or PTE.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Do we need to include all (academic cert + transcript + letter from university)?
> or Just a scanned copy of the university Degree is enough? getting a transcript and letter from university will be troublesome since my wife graduated 16 years ago from a US University.
> 
> Worse case I will have her take IELTS or PTE.



Yes, academic cert + transcript + letter from university will be required. I had submitted only academic cert + letter from university but got contacted to send in her transcript.


----------



## Linwan (Jun 3, 2016)

Juke said:


> Yes, academic cert + transcript + letter from university will be required. I had submitted only academic cert + letter from university but got contacted to send in her transcript.


Hmmm...I guess she needs to undergo IELTS or PTE then. Getting a letter and transcript is too troublesome. But we dont have to submit together with Visa Application right? It can be later together with PCC and medicals.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

Linwan said:


> Hmmm...I guess she needs to undergo IELTS or PTE then. Getting a letter and transcript is too troublesome. But we dont have to submit together with Visa Application right? It can be later together with PCC and medicals.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Why wait and prolong your grant? If you have all docs, upload all at once +PCC, sit back, relax and wait for a direct grant!

I did my medicals before uploading documents too.


----------



## Rahul Kumawat (3 mo ago)

jigar87 said:


> *Documents for Spouse*
> 
> I am still looking for answer to this question..what documents to submit for dependant spouse for which I am not claiming any points ?
> 
> ...


Brother, did they ask for your wife employment documents?


----------

